# Tennessee



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

I am looking for gamefowl "game chickens" if you raise or sale them or know anyone who has any please let me know. I am very interested


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I raise and sell them, but I'm in South GA.


----------



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> I raise and sell them, but I'm in South GA.


MaransGuy what do you raise and how much


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I will PM you.


----------

